# Cash Cattle Down



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This week closes down...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cash_cattle_prices_follow_futures_lower_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cash prices regained a little at closing this week.

The Russian ban on U.S. meats sent the futures market to limit down two days this week. It is not that Russia imports much beef. They import a lot of chicken. The fear is that all the chicken processed for Russia will be sold at cut rate prices here and the demand for beef will drop for a short time.

My opinion only, but I feel cash prices will be back to normal this next week or the week after.

The unusual part is that even with the drop in cash prices this week the prices paid were still very lucrative. $2.16 for a feeder steer is much better than $1.75 three months ago when it was a new record high.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

How much can be a seasonal trend? I distrust most of the information fed to us. Still we cannot deny that locating a new market for poultry may cause a fluctuation in the market. Still we must bear with market realities. Poultry, pork, and beef remain tight . Instead of panicking over one weeks results ask yourself where will the market be in six months.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It will be years before theU.S. beef supply is sufficient enough to meet demand. Weekly slaughter numbers have settled in at 575,000, down 50,000 per week from days gone by.

Feedlots have learned they can demand a profit. Cash prices are leading futures as it should be.

The current market will not last forever. We are living in the "good 'ol days". We have a few years to enjoy this and reap some well earned profit.

Foreign beef is wanting in on our market. How that plays out will have an affect. There is no shortage of beef world wide. Luckily we have set the standard and for now have kept them on the outside looking in.


----------

